# Urgent: Father cockatiel hit/scared of baby



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

So my one egg hatched overnight, mommy bird was with him, fed him, kept it under her wing. Father bird was sleeping in their cage. The nest is on the top of the cage.

I took momma bird to poop and eat this morning, while transferring the baby to the brooder. They both ate and drank water. I put the baby back in the nest and opened the cage door for them to go to the nest. The father is ALWAYS the first to climb followed by the hen and she has to announce herself to enter the nest.

As soon as he went into the nest, he got scared of the baby and started hissing him and charging him (don't think he him him) but was scared of him so I removed him immediately and locked him inside the cage while the mother bird ran inside and she's been there ever since.

Question - what do I do? 

Last time the hen was first in the nest and I let him out of its cage he attacked her and pulled her entire crest. If HE is first in the nest and she announces herself he lets her inside then she steals his eggs  and he starts crying. She only has to announce herself once, then there is peace all day.

I'm hesitant to let him out...I'm afraid he will attack her or the baby. He was obviously scared of the baby.

P.S. The chick is BEAUTIFUL. Pics another time as I'm stressed out right now by this situation ; ;

Small background: Both parents are 2 years old, they are bonded (they know each other since they were 2 weeks old, they are not related, they eat together, they follow each other everywhere, they call each other for food, they preen together, they sleep cuddled together, he sings to her but he has a rule that he has to enter the nest first and will accept her as long as she announces herself first or sometimes he calls her in but he has to be first).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe keep him out of the cage until Mom has had time to get back in the box with the baby, then let him stay in the cage at least while you're there to keep an eye on the situation. It's possible that his natural instincts will kick in after he's had a little time to get used to the situation.

If he doesn't settle down you can remove him from the cage completely. The mother can easily take care of one baby by herself, assuming that she's willing to stay on the job all the time.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

The mother just fed the baby chick. It is so cute. She is such a devoted parent. 

Maybe he is scared of the baby because there is still eggs (fake ones I bought) in the nest and he's thinking the baby will harm the eggs? do I remove the eggs and just let the baby in? Remember the chick hatched with only mom in the nest while the male was sleeping in their cage. I have a cage with a nice big top, so that's where I placed the nest and they both like that location. I'm so scared he'll harm the baby...

The problem is he is *extremely *agitated when locked inside the cage and the hen is on top of the cage nesting.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would remove thre male from nesting duties completely for the safety of mom and chick...


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wondering why you pull Mom to eat and move baby? She will come out to eat and poop when she is ready. I try not to both my parents well they are nesting. If he is aggressive towards the baby, let Mom raise them alone.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Debbie05 said:


> Just wondering why you pull Mom to eat and move baby? She will come out to eat and poop when she is ready. I try not to both my parents well they are nesting. If he is aggressive towards the baby, let Mom raise them alone.


Totally agree I do peek in and check on them but I try to wait until the box is empty . I have been reading all your posts and am afraid all this handling and messing with him is aggravating him even more.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was wandering the same thing Debbie. Dad would normally go into the nest while mom jumps out to eat and he would've noticed the baby at that point. Because that didn't happen it may have thrown dad off. If he wasn't in the nest at all while the baby was pipping then he would have no clue what was going on. I wouldn't remove the baby anymore to the brooder until you're ready to handfeed him, let the parents do what comes natural. If dad is this aggressive, I wouldn't let him back in with the baby as the baby may die from an attack. Mom can definitely handle one baby on her own. I would leave the fake eggs as well, because they will help give the baby support and warmth.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. For more in-depth info on my problem with him see my posts on "SRTiels" Website: website removed

The male has his own nest box with his own fake eggs and mommy bird is in another nest box with her baby. Gonna keep 'em separated until he's weaned. They're good kids and we love them to death!  the cock is a little meanie but no worries 

Baby is beautiful btw!!! he's a pink cutie with yellow down.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

IF you decide to let them breed again I would suggest that you get a better setup. It doesn't matter how friendly they are, they do not like so many interruptions. They need to decide when to come in and out themselves. You can try taking out some perches and putting the nestbox inside the cage next time. Good luck with the baby.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Most definitely this is my own fault due to being a first time bird owner. First time is difficult and I definately didn't want to breed them but it happened. Next time...I will attach the box to the outside of the cage with access from inside the cage. Thanks guys.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well we have all made mistakes. Live and learn I say. Good luck with the baby. Hope to see some pictures as he grows.


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I have mine hanging on the outside up against the opening on the cage, took a little customization to get it on there but it works and then I have access through the top of the box if I need it and the parents go in and out as they please. Can't wait to see pics of your baby. Our's is two weeks old now, it's amazing how fast they grow up!! Good luck from another first timer


----------

